# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Photo posting

## andynap

It seems to me that with people using Attachment to post pictures instead of the photo icon a brief course in photo posting is in order. John?

----------


## JB

test single attachment

----------


## JB

Use the photo icon to include full size photos in a post.

Screen Shot 2015-05-04 at 8.25.45 AM.png




The attachments option (paperclip icon) will create thumbnails. Thumbnails are viewable full size by right clicking >> view image

----------


## JEK

Right click on a Mac

Screen Shot 2015-05-04 at 1.35.11 PM.jpg

----------

